# CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS



## tincatinca (11. Januar 2011)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem oder mehreren dieser Blanks? Bitte Länge und WG mit angeben. 
Als Vergleich zu Spinnruten von der Stange sollten die Shimano Speedmaster H und XH dienen, da diese Ruten viele besitzen.


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Hier 15 Seiten geballtes Wissen #h
Ich habe mir die EST 2,70 m -75 gr. zusammengeschustert.
Vergleiche zur Speedmaster habe ich nicht. 
Der Stecken hat aber ganz schön Dampf


----------



## grumic81 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Hallo,

ich fische die EST in 270 cm -75 g und hab den Vergleich zur Speedmaster -50 g Wurfgewicht, die ich vorher hatte. Die EST hat einen westenslich schnelleren Blank und ein härteres Rückrat. Mir war die Speedmaster einfach nur etwas zu schwach auf der Brust, besonders zum Gummifischen. Von der Aktion her Gefällt mir die EST wirklich super, besonders im Drill macht die Rute einfach nur Spass  :l.

Bin am Überlegen noch zum Wallerfischen eine CTS LRS 120 aufbauen zu lassen. 

Westenlicher unterschied der Blanks, die EST ist wesentlich schlanker und hat eine eher durchgehende Aktion im Drill aber trotzdem ein gutes Rückrat. Die LRS hat eher eine Spitzenbetonte Aktion und hat richtig Power für weite Würfe. Mir wäre die Rute allerdings zum Zander und Hechtangeln einfach zu steif. Aber für die die sowas mögen sicher auch ne gute Wahl. Aber für ne Wallerspin sicher top.

Den TAS Blank kenne ich leider zum Vergleich garnicht.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Hab die  45er und 60er LRS. Würde nicht sagen das der Blank steif ist. Mit dem LRS Blank kann man weite Würfe erzielen, hat auch ne sensible Spitze. Wiegt mehr als der EST Blank weil der Durchmesser unten etwas Größer ist dadurch hat er auch mehr Power.


Die Speedmaster ist etwas schwabbelig hatte die 300 XH in Einsatz.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Du evtl. schreibst für was du in die Rute verwenden möchtest.
Ich kenn und besitze alle von dir genannten Blanks u.a. :
TAS 270 75 - 150 gr.
EST 270 75 - 150 gr.
EST 270 60 -120 gr.
EST 270 45 - 90 gr.
LRS 270 30 -75 gr.
LRS 270  15 -45 gr. 
LRS 270 45- 90 gr.


----------



## tincatinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Danke schon mal für das Feedback!
Einsatzgebiet der Rute soll das schwere Spinnfischen sein, etwa auf Großhecht und in Norwegen auf große Köhler.

Und sie sollte natürlich, falls mal ein Waller einsteigt, was in meinem Gewässer durchaus immer wieder mal vorkommen kann, auch dem Waller Paroli bieten können. Aber es soll keine reine Wallerspinnrute sein. Das wäre mir etwas zu wenig filigran...

Das Problem sehe ich darin dass ich besonders zum Fischen mit Gummi harte Ruten mag, jedoch sollte diese bei großen Fischen im Drill nicht nur in der Spitze arbeiten. Grund hierfür ist ein wahrscheinlicheres Aussteigen des Fisches im Drill.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Dafür würde ich die LRS 120 nehmen.

Im Vergleich zur EST lassen sich mit der LRS auch noch kleine Köder ab etwa 25 gramm sehr gut werfen Grund dafür ist die leicht Spitzenaktion.

Würdest Du zum Beispiel mit der EST einen dicken Köhler hochpumpen würde die EST z.B. 120er ewig schon voll in Aktion sein was ganz nett ist auf Dauer jedoch ein wenig nervig.

Genau hier spielt das stärkere Rückrat der LRS seine Stärken aus. 

Die TAS ab 150gr. sind was für richtig dicke Brummer und wirklich auch nur für solche zu gebrauchen, selbst Großhechte machen keinen besonders großen Spaß an der TAS.

Aktionsmäßig ähnlich der EST zum im direkten Verhältnis viel straffer.


----------



## magi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

@ weserwaller
Ich brauche mal eine Einschätzung vom Fachmann..
Die EST-Blanks wurden hier ja schon oft diskutiert, während der LRS-Typ wohl eher seltener verbaut wird. Ich hatte letztens die Möglichkeit ein EST- und LRS-Aufbau in je 30-75g zu fischen. Meiner Meinung nach bietet der LRS mehr Feinfühligkeit im Soft-, als auch Hardbaitbereich. Zudem scheint es so, dass der LRS mehr Ködergewicht "verträgt" und auch sehr leichte Köder (im Verhältnis) besser bewältigt. Wie schätzt du das gut fischbare Köderspektrum  der LRS 45-90 und 60-120g ein (Shadgröße in cm+Jiggewicht)?
Gruß,Mario


----------



## OnTheMove (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Der Unterschied liegt alleine schon in der Aktion. Die EST hat eine Semiparabole und die LRS eine Spitzen Aktion. Ist das Gewicht beim Jiggen höher biegt sich bei der Semiparabolen EST ein Längeres Stück der Spitze als bei der Sitzenbetonten LRS, da das Rückrad bei der LRS ja früher beginnt als bei der EST. 

So kann man, wenn man es mag, mit einer Spitzenbetonten Rute meist mehr Gewicht jiggen.

Ich mags 

Grüße Markus


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Die Aktion der EST liegt mehr sehr. Ich mag es, wenn die Rute sich krumm macht 

Ich habe mir eine 120er EST von CMW aufbauen lassen, allerdings ist diese Rute trotz Edelstahlabschlusskappe sehr kopflästig. Jetzt stellte ich fest, dass die Rute nicht wie bestellt 270cm lang ist, sondern 278cm.

Sind die CTS Blanks generell länger?


----------



## prignitz_angler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

ja 

9ft. lang = 274,32cm


Antwort haste ja schon erhalten im RB Forum


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Ja, vielen Dank


----------



## tincatinca (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Ich hab mal von einem Freund die Berkley Skeletor I gefischt (WG 7-28g, 2,70m). Da hieß es auch Spitzenaktion. Ich selbst fand die schwabbelig! 
Hoffe es verhält sich nicht so mit dem EST und dem LRS Blank...!?


----------



## grumic81 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von einem Freund die Berkley Skeletor I gefischt (WG 7-28g, 2,70m). Da hieß es auch Spitzenaktion. Ich selbst fand die schwabbelig!
> Hoffe es verhält sich nicht so mit dem EST und dem LRS Blank...!?




Hallo,

def. sind beide nicht schwabbelig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



grumic81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> def. sind beide nicht schwabbelig!




Im Gegensatz zu besseren Ruten/Blanks schon.:m


----------



## tincatinca (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

@ Professor Tinca: ...die da wären?
Ansonsten versteh ich den das Posting nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Dann helfe ich dir mal auf die Sprünge.:m#h

Es gibt eine ganze Menge schnellerer und weniger schwabbeliger Blanks. Nicht nur welche aus dem Handmadebereich sondern auch schon von der Stange.

Die alle aufzuzählen würde 1. den Rahmen sprengen und zweitens gibt es ganz sicher noch viele mehr als mir jetzt spontan einfallen . . .
Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Skelli schwabbelig (auch die oft empfohlene Speedmaster XH).


----------



## tincatinca (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Kenne selber durchaus auch "bessere" Blanks von der Stange, z. B. verschiedene Abu Sachen. Die Speedmaster ist eben häufig gefischt, daher als Vergleichsobjekt. 

Einen Harrison VHF Aufbau habe ich auch mal gefischt, war aber ehrlich gesagt wenig angetan (wenn man den Preis bedenkt).
@ Prof. Tinca: Bevor Du beim Aufzählen was vergisst, kannst Du ja mal Deine TOP 5 von der Stange nennen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann helfe ich dir mal auf die Sprünge.:m#h
> 
> Es gibt eine ganze Menge schnellerer und weniger schwabbeliger Blanks. Nicht nur welche aus dem Handmadebereich sondern auch schon von der Stange.
> 
> Die alle aufzuzählen würde 1. den Rahmen sprengen und zweitens gibt es ganz sicher noch viele mehr als mir jetzt spontan einfallen .







tincatinca schrieb:


> @ Prof. Tinca: Bevor Du beim Aufzählen was vergisst, kannst Du ja mal Deine TOP 5 von der Stange nennen.





Schweigen im Walde.............. 


Mich würden auch noch die Top 5 nicht "schwabbeligen" auf dem Handmadebereich interessieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Einen Harrison VHF Aufbau habe ich auch mal gefischt, war aber ehrlich gesagt wenig angetan (wenn man den Preis bedenkt).
> @ Prof. Tinca: Bevor Du beim Aufzählen was vergisst, kannst Du ja mal *Deine TOP 5 von der Stange* nennen.



Hab gar nicht gesehen dass es hier weiter geht.:m

1. Pezon & Michel Specialist Serie
2. Savage Gear Bushwhacker
3. Savage Gear Boner 
4. Mitchell Elite Serie
5. Berkley Pulse Spin
6. Greys Prowla Specialist Serie

Alle weniger schwabbelig als die meisten Skellis, die ich übrigens fast alle selbst besessen habe.:m
Zwei recht straffe sind die beiden 2,40er Modelle.


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



magi schrieb:


> @ weserwaller...
> Die EST-Blanks wurden hier ja schon oft diskutiert, während der LRS-Typ wohl eher seltener verbaut wird. Ich hatte letztens die Möglichkeit ein EST- und LRS-Aufbau in je 30-75g zu fischen. Meiner Meinung nach bietet der LRS mehr Feinfühligkeit im Soft-, als auch Hardbaitbereich. Zudem scheint es so, dass der LRS mehr Ködergewicht "verträgt" und auch sehr leichte Köder (im Verhältnis) besser bewältigt. Wie schätzt du das gut fischbare Köderspektrum  der LRS 45-90 und 60-120g ein (Shadgröße in cm+Jiggewicht)?
> Gruß,Mario




Annährend gleich.

Die LRS hat hinten herraus durch das kräftigere Handteil mehr Reserven, bedingt dadurch vermittelt Sie subjektiv das Gefühl mehr vertragen zu können.

Fakt jedoch ist dass, sich mit der LRS auch leichtere Köder gut werfen lassen und verrnünftig kontrollieren lassen.

Mit der 90er LRS lassen sich auch noch Walley Assasin's mit Köpfen ab 8 Gramm vernünftig werfen. (Wobei ich für die Größe lieber die 75er nehme.) 

Bei der EST der WG Klasse bedarf es wesentlich mehr Ködergewicht um den Blank vernünftig aufzuladen um so auf Wurfweite zu kommen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## tincatinca (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

@ Professor Tinca: Bei der Pezon & Michel Specialist Serie stimme ich Dir voll zu was Köderkontakt/Köderführung anbelangt. Allerdings habe ich/"Kollegen" mit dieser Rute überdurchschnittlich viele Aussteiger, weswegen diese Rute wieder aus meinem "Aktivprogramm" genommen wurde. Ab und an darf sie dann aber doch...

@weserwaller: Welche Wallergrößen hältst Du mit dem LRS Blank realistisch für machbar (ohne dass man darauf angewiesen ist, dass der Waller brav im Kreis schwimmt)?


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



tincatinca schrieb:


> @weserwaller: Welche Wallergrößen hältst Du mit dem LRS Blank realistisch für machbar (ohne dass man darauf angewiesen ist, dass der Waller brav im Kreis schwimmt)?




Kaputt machen wird Dir ein 2meter und mehr Fisch die 90er nicht :g nicht mal bei harter Strömung. 
Würde aber für das gezielte Befischen eher die 120er nehmen.


----------



## magi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

@ weserwaller
erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Lassen sich denn mit der LRS 45-90 noch Gufis von 18 cm im Stillwasser + 20g Jig vernünftig führen?


----------



## weserwaller (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



magi schrieb:


> @ weserwaller
> erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Lassen sich denn mit der LRS 45-90 noch Gufis von 18 cm im Stillwasser + 20g Jig vernünftig führen?


 

Mehr auch noch ohne Probleme


----------



## magi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## peltast (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Ich stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung, mir eine Jigrute auf einen CTS-Blank aufbauen zu lassen ... jedoch als Baitcasterversion (Möglichkeit des Fingers an der Schnur, weniger Schnurbogen bei starkem Seitenwind).

Einsatzgebiet ist die Tideelbe. Gefischt wird in Buhnenfeldern und am Buhnenkopf mit Jigköpfen im Bereich 10 bis 28 g ... selten auch mal bis 40g + Gummis von 8 bis 16cm.

Die Wahl wird wohl auf den LRS Blank in 2,70m fallen ... ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob 75er oder 90er Blank. Was meint Ihr? Wenn nach Einschätzung von Weserwaller der 90er sogar noch 8g-Jigköpfe wirft, wäre dieser doch ggf. die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Die 75er sollte ausreichen. Hab mir ne 60er aufgebaut die kann einiges ab ich glaub der Weserwaller hat die gleiche nur seine wird als 75er verkauft.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Die 75er sollte ausreichen. Hab mir ne 60er aufgebaut die kann einiges ab ich glaub der Weserwaller hat die gleiche nur seine wird als 75er verkauft.




Ich weiss das die 45er häufig als 60er angeboten wird weil sie recht viel vertragen.

Habe mir damals den 75er 60er und 45er zuschicken lassen und den 60er wieder zurückgeschickt kann die 60er und 45 nur im nichtaufgebauten vergleichen, haben sich nicht viel genommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Hab mich jetzt an die Tabelle von CMW orentiert. Mein 60er wird da als 75er verkauft und der 45er als 60er.


----------



## weserwaller (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt an die Tabelle von CMW orentiert. Mein 60er wird da als 75er verkauft und der 45er als 60er.


 
CMW halb  

Marketing, den Kunden die Möglich zur objektiven Vergleichbarkeit nehmen.

Weiss jetzt auch wo wir uns schon darüber unterhalten haben.

Gruß Steffen #h


----------



## zanderandi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die 45er häufig als 60er angeboten wird weil sie recht viel vertragen.
> 
> Habe mir damals den 75er 60er und 45er zuschicken lassen und den 60er wieder zurückgeschickt kann die 60er und 45 nur im nichtaufgebauten vergleichen, haben sich nicht viel genommen.



Hallo.

Das ist ja echt dämlich. Wenn den 60er Blank bestelle dann will ich auch den 60er haben.
Und woher weis ich denn ob die mir auch den zugeschickt haben den ich bestellt hab.

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Das ist ja echt dämlich. Wenn den 60er Blank bestelle dann will ich auch den 60er haben.
> Und woher weis ich denn ob die mir auch den zugeschickt haben den ich bestellt hab.
> ...




Durchmesser oben und unten messen...


----------



## fletcher14ua (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Hallo
darf ich mich einmischen mit folgenden Fragen:
- ich will mir eine neue Rute kaufen, es ist* Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902M *, aber ich habe auch Rute auf CTS Blank gesehen (gelesen)
Mit welche CTS Rute kann man Abu vergleichen und welche ist besser?
zum Beispiel die 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208049 
kostet wie Abu

Danke im voraus.


----------



## prignitz_angler (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Kauf dir die Abu, die kannste immer noch ganz gut verkaufen, falls  die dir nicht so zusagt |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: CTS Blanks - EST vs. TAS vs. LRS*

Am besten wird sein du nimmst beide mal inne Hand und schaust welche *dir *besser liegt . . .

Alle anderen Erfahrungen helfen da auch nicht. Jeder hat so seine Art zu angeln und Ruten die ihm liegen oder auch nicht.


----------

